

Ask HN: Have you ever coded using video eyewear? - christangrant

There are a bunch of video eyewear on the market that provide for a virtual 55 inch display. Have you or anybody you know used this instead of a laptop or flat screens?
======
natesm
I've never used them, but after a bit of research, it seems that while they're
visually big, they seem to provide a resolution that even a netbook
outclasses, which would make them pretty bad for programming.

There's also the issue with requiring you to remove your "monitor" whenever
you want to sketch something out on paper or draw a quick diagram.

